# Dropsy



## Sami (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there,

Im new to the whole fish tank world.. hehe..

I read something the other day about Dropsy on fishes.. I was having a look at my neons yesterday and they all seem to be developing a bit of a tummy.. Im not 100% sure if this really IS dropsy.. but if it is, what do I do about it? My catfish seem to be ok though.. 

Since Ive had it running, I have only had one fish die on me - for no apparent reason it seemed..

VEry wierd..

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
Sami


----------



## Sami (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, now, I checked my fish this morning.. Seems the bubble type things on their tummy's are gone!! What do you think is going on?? Im horrible confused!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

If its that they probably just ate too much


----------

